# Any missing must have makers?



## KJDedge




----------



## Chicagohawkie

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/artisan-chef-knives.842125/

Take your pick


----------



## KJDedge

From left to right
Slicer/fork HHH river of fire Damascus
Dalman BIG gyuto / parer stainless Damascus
4 Haburns carbon damascus and stainless Damascus
Catcheside Honyaki
HHH crafted from Devin Thomas stainless bubble wrap
DeRoziers carbon Damascus
Maumasi carbon damascus
Dalman petty
Catcheside stainless clad petty
Catcheside forged petty and parer
Orchard Steel parer
Bloodroot parer


----------



## HSC /// Knives

there is a Rader on ebay... looks like you need that in your collection 
I'd also add an Andrew Meers


----------



## WildBoar

Rader. Burke. Kramer. Martell. Harner.


----------



## daveb

Tillman is a glaring miss.


----------



## Dhoff

I see No Kippington!


----------



## panda

I don't consider any of those must haves


----------



## KJDedge

Panda
What’s on your must have list


----------



## ma_sha1

Obviously, missing CHELSEA MILLER.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Halcyon Forge, just got one, crazy nice cutter


----------



## panda

KJDedge said:


> Panda
> What’s on your must have list


All of the OG ones hehe


----------



## MontezumaBoy

daveb said:


> Tillman is a glaring miss.



+1


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Excellent choices regardless of what the vegan solo bear says ... but I believe you are too heavily weighted in Catcheside so please PM me to properly re-balance by getting rid of that stainless clad petty - FWIW I am only trying to help!! 

My $0.02 ... you may want to try Cris Anderson, Mario & Marko would be very nice additions but Mario is on a hiatus from knife making at the mo ... hopefully returns as his knives are excellent ...


----------



## KJDedge

Tillman custom knives on Facebook?
Looks like mainly fighters hunters and tacs?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

He is on KKF but as a member/hobiest - try Rottman

If you want his email just let me know. I am working with him right now ...

TjA


----------



## KJDedge

Yes his email would be great


----------



## khashy

Bryan Raquin, Halcyon Forge plus all the Japanese makers.


----------



## M1k3

Devin Thomas?


----------



## daveb

I was speed reading. To me it's a given that Hoss is on any such list. Missed that Marko was missing as well.


----------



## WildBoar

M1k3 said:


> Devin Thomas?


Great call. Since he hasn't been making many any more the used market is pretty hot these days.


----------



## alterwisser

Billipp
Xerxes
Kamon
Smide


----------



## Elliot

Biggest "miss" to me is Raquin.


----------



## BJE1

Devin Thomas
Rader
Burke 
Old School Carter


----------



## madelinez

Xerxes
Tansu
Raquin
...More Catcheside


----------



## brooksie967

Laseur.


----------



## Benuser

Prendergast.


----------



## marc4pt0

So many makers missing. Agreed with all the above mentioned missing makers, and I’ll throw in some more. 
Tansu
Lisch 
Comet
Metal Mokey
Kamon
Alex Horn 
Jiro
Etc


----------



## mille162

Assuming by the handle, it must be an Adam DesRosiers...a must have is a french chef profile from his wife Haley!


----------



## KJDedge

mille162 said:


> Assuming by the handle, it must be an Adam DesRosiers...a must have is a french chef profile from his wife Haley!


I agree but darn if they aren’t nearly impossible to get


----------

